# The 'Fire Truck' Pen



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

I was asked to make 2 pens for two retired firefighters and they had to be different. I'm still working on one but thought I'd post the one I've completed up. Took me a while to get the decal just right but now I've got decals to add to my arsenal of pen decor. Sorry about the dirty "background"... It was late when I finished and didn't feel like going through he whole photo routine so I just snapped a quick one with my phone. I've also attached a full picture of the logo I put on the pen. Hope the firefighter enjoys it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice job. Never did any logos myself but resident Bobby has done plenty here also. They should love the pens.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Very sharp. Did you inlay the logo, or was that a blank?


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

A Salt Weapon said:


> Very sharp. Did you inlay the logo, or was that a blank?


I printed it on decal paper, sprayed the decal w/ lacquer to seal the ink, applied it and let it do it's thing, then CA'd over it...There was definitely a learning curve to figuring out that equation.


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

*Fire pens*

They look great. Iam retired to how about makeing me one,I will be glad to pay you for it. H.F.D 30 YEARS.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If you will print the decal in reverse you don't have to spray them with lacquer. Just remember to put them on reversed. DAMHIKT


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

I need to do one for my son's wedding, so I'm trying to figure out the photo concept ahead of time.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

A Salt Weapon said:


> I need to do one for my son's wedding, so I'm trying to figure out the photo concept ahead of time.
> Thanks for the info.


I would not do a wedding decal. Get a nice pen laser engraved


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have done pens with decals embedded in plastic and just covered with CA glue. If you do one for a wedding pen get the laser decal paper and reverse print the picture. The laser won't degrade as bad over time like the ink jet ink does. Its hard to get a UV protector in the plastic you pour or in the CA glue.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats sharp looking.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Very Sharp looking!!

What is the name of that kit?


----------

